# Log Construction



## BCHomesteader (Jan 10, 2013)

Just hoping someone out there may have some useful information on what websites may have actual useful information on log construction, or what books are the best - none of the local bookstores stock any log buidling books and I don't want to order in anything that won't do what we need. 

I have spent a lot of time searching for information on log construction, and maybe I am using the wrong key words or something, but all I keep coming up with is actual log home builders (which is not something we can afford) or people who want me to go to Vegas and take their course (again, not something I can afford or have the time for).

We are looking at starting construction hopefully in the next few months and trying to get all the information ahead of time. We tried to build a little log storage shed last week and that didn't end so well - we have 2 layers of logs, kind of put together and a lot of not so friendly discussions were had as we tried to figure it out on our own - using a chain saw and a tractor.

Thank you in advance for anyone who has information.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Google it...


----------



## BCHomesteader (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you Ron, I have googled it - I have spent many many hours looking for information on how to do it - was hoping that someone had some good resources / experience that they would be willing to share.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

_Complete Guide to Building Log Homes _is a pretty good book on the subject. I also have _The Classic Hewn-Log House_ if you're leaning in that direction. There are also plenty of videos on youtube about the subject.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Somewhere on this forum I posted a series of photos taken while I was building our log house. I can guide you through the process if you want me to. I have built several over the years. I recommend you begin by collecting the necessary logs now, so they can be seasoned some when you have your foundation ready. They will continue to dry and shrink a bit, but now would be a great time to get them cut.... while the sap is still down.


----------



## w8n4rut (Feb 17, 2013)

Google Robert W. Chambers. He sells a book called "Log Construction Manual". A wealth of knowledge on the complete process with lots of pictures.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I am totally interested in this as i will be building one in the future.. Post some pictures of the shed you started and maybe people can help point some things out.. i'd like to see how you started anyway


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

This is a subject that I am interested in as well. 

I have been looking at several 10-12" diameter standing dead pines on our place and wondering if I might could turn them into a storage building or even use them for support posts for a shelter at the pond.


----------



## justin_time (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I cant help you much, other than to say take that course in vegas, I know what one you are refering to as I took it when it was in Washington state. It will save you the costs of the course in misstakes you dont make.....


----------



## oresta77 (Mar 4, 2013)

It so happens that there are two log cabin kits available on craigslist in North Carolina.
http://pensacola.craigslist.org/mad/3642086191.html

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/mad/3642069014.html

Its two options and I'm sure you can get them shipped to your location.
Just a thought.


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a twist on log cabin construction

http://tinyhouseblog.com/log-construction/how-to-build-a-small-log-cabin/


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I live in my own log house. Google Charles McRaven. His book still available on Amazon is the best I have ever read on the subject. McRaven has a websit online and still, along with his sons has a business of restoring and rebuilding log houses. He works with the Appalachian style hewn log structures. I think it is the first Foxfire book that has a long section on building log cabins that is great, and based on an interview with two men who had built several houses. Also, google Skip Ellsworth and the organization he founded. He was an expert at the butt and pass method. Yvonne's hubby's post of building his own house is great as well. Building a log house also requires basic construction and carpentry skills which you can get from other sources.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Best book I have found on the subject, reading it now, it is a library book but, I will be buying my own copy. "Build Your Own Low-Cost Log Home" by Roger Hard. Copyright was 1977 but the revised edition is copywright 1985 by Storey Communications, Inc.

This book gives details on all aspects with good clear illustrations.


----------



## Farmer Chris (Mar 10, 2013)

We considered building a log home as I was completely enthralled with the Foxfire series of books and there are some incredibly detailed instructions in there for hewing your own logs and assembly. But then I found cordwood. Talk about obsessed! Much more efficient if you ask me and we are starting the building site this year, in all of our spare time 
Rob Roy and Richard Flatau are two experts. We are blessed to know Richard personally and he has been helping us with our questions. I also attended one of his cordwood workshops last year. The host was kind enough to do an in kind bartering trade instead of having me shell out the tuition fee.
You can google Kinstone for pics of it. Cordwoodconstruction.org for Richard's site.


----------



## Hoopjohn (Mar 8, 2013)

There are pluses & minuses of the various methods of log home construction. The full scribe log home is the Cadillac of log homes and Robert Chambers is the reigning guru of knowledge.

Earlier in life, I was employed building full scribe log homes. I don't see them as a good choice for the owner/builder unless you have more or less unlimited access to heavy equipment capable of SAFELY lifting 50' length logs. Moving 50' length logs will certainly present lots of logistical challenges. 
In reality, each log of a full scribe log house has to be moved a minimum of 5 times. 

I built my log house using red/white pines that were milled flat on 3 sides. The length of my logs ranged up to 16'. To lift the logs, I built a contraption that used an electric hoist. Total cost $200.

I have no less than 20 books on log building. I still find Roger Hards book to be the very best.

And, for the record, I find Skip Ellsworths classes (now carried on by his son) to be something that enriches the person conducting the classes. I have always thought of Ellsworth as a bona fide con man.
There is no 2 day class in the universe that can teach all the intricacies of building a log house. Its akin to going through medical school in a month.


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

Charles McRaven's books are good for Appalachian style construction. There is another book if you can find it by Drew Langsner that covers that style also. If it was me that is the style I would build (actually I would build a timber frame and cover it with sips) because sawn timbers are easy to get and easier to handle. If you want the adze or broad axe effect you can still do it to the timbers. Dovetails are pretty easy to cut and there are jigs you can buy but they are pricey.
I went to a log building school taught by Don Chapman quite a few years ago. It was a very good time, in fact I went back again a couple years later. He taught Appalachian style also. 




www.mktimberworks.com


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

<<<<<<And, for the record, I find Skip Ellsworths classes (now carried on by his son) to be something that enriches the person conducting the classes. I have always thought of Ellsworth as a bona fide con man.
There is no 2 day class in the universe that can teach all the intricacies of building a log house. Its akin to going through medical school in a month.>>>>>> 

Well, there is no class whether 2 days or 4 weeks that is going to teach anyone everything about anything, including building log houses. But there were a lot of very satisfied people who took Skip's class when he taught it. It gave them the basics to build their own log houses. There is no magic class that can teach everything. I certainly know a thousand times more now than I knew when I started my log house. But I followed books to begin with.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

If you can find a 100 year old log house still standing, you have all the information you need (joking) .. lol.. 

I'll try to get some pics of how the one on the farm is constructed to give you an idea of an outer shell.. The floor has been taken out and roof replaced when it was moved and converted to a barn.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

kycountry said:


> If you can find a 100 year old log house still standing, you have all the information you need (joking) .. lol..


Actually you are spot on.... I learned to build log houses by moving an existing 150 year old log house. After that first one I moved several more and built some from scratch. Cutting the half dovetail notches was the only really tricky part for me. Here are some pics of ours in progress.


----------

